# Saturday for the huron or spring mill pound?



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any one headed out Saturday for the huron or spring mill pound? i might be out at spring mill on Saturday trying to get some for the smoker. 

ya i smoked my trout last year from there and it did not come out bad at all... if your out there stop and say hi! i will try to help you get in to some!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll probably stop at the pond first, then Huron after. I'll be in a black 4dr wrangler.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

The river is high........ similar to what it was 2 years ago..... wading will be difficult in many areas.... too high for me... be careful and good luck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i will be the in the white taurus tomorrow it is to be 67*f tomorrow too get a hold of me if you need help catching these... i always use spinning gear so if you need help stop and say hi!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully I will go tomorrow, first time I go we will see what happens. Cant wait!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Headed to the Huron right now. Waited till Saturday night last year and got skunked. Not this time! Water is very high. To all those going tonite good luck and be careful!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

already got my minnows and waxies out at the bait shop. same with the adjust - a- bubbles and small minnow hooks. just waiting for the plan b to open at spring mill pound cause i hear that the huron is at flood stage. and a chocolate milk color lol's. which make fishing that much harder. by the way it all starts at mid night tonight!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just got back at 9 am today the 27 of april 2013 got two brownies on minnows under a bobber. seems that there was no wind and the fish just turned off completely cause of all the human presence so many people /canoes .any ways all and all did not do bad so pic to come of my two small brownies i got i think 10 and 14 inch. i will get a pic with the tape on them before i clean them best of luck guys.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice catch swaprat. How do those fish taste out of spring mill? I caught a few on accident last year but threw them back because everyone says they taste like mush. Funny thing is I spent 3 yrs trying to catch those trout in there, finally gave up and just happen to catch 2 on bass rigs lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fished the opener this afternoon for about 1.5 hr. Caught 3 hug pigs that will find there way into my smoker. Caught 7-8 i think. I wasnt there very long. Not many people were catching fish so i must be lucky. All the meat on my fish was very firm and a beautiful shade of dark pink/redish... Very nice fish, i might go back this week and get some more lol


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Fished the opener this afternoon for about 1.5 hr. Caught 3 hug pigs that will find there way into my smoker. Caught 7-8 i think. I wasnt there very long. Not many people were catching fish so i must be lucky. All the meat on my fish was very firm and a beautiful shade of dark pink/redish... Very nice fish, i might go back this week and get some more lol




you too i will go back when it gets a little windy too. ya the meat i got was firm pinkish red i like the dry brine i got on a whim. that uses dark brown sugar and minced garlic and canning salt i used dried garlic. let it sit in the brine for a few hours. i will get the recipe in a few for it but any ways it pull that real slimy fishy taste out of the meat they come out a little drier and firmer out of the smoker. then compare to the wet brine's i have used. other then that i think the meat this year was better then any flesh from a stinking old king salmon i ever got or seen. by the way you got to use a plastic tub to brine them in then i use apple and cherry wood to smoke them.. can try a fruit juice in the smoker i used water an d it came out great.


this is a link to the brine i use on the trout 
http://www.salmonuniversity.com/rs_htss01_index.html


----------



## ducktape (Feb 3, 2007)

Fished sat 12-5 am 17 rainbow over 15inches 3 brown under. Sunday 12am -3am 1 brown under 15 caught all on corn or powerbait , one of the best nights of fishin the huron I,ve had in 30yrs hopin to fish mill pond tomarow will be in camo boat say hi if you see me


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats Ducktape that's a awesome day!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ducktape said:


> Fished sat 12-5 am 17 rainbow over 15inches 3 brown under. Sunday 12am -3am 1 brown under 15 caught all on corn or powerbait , one of the best nights of fishin the huron I,ve had in 30yrs hopin to fish mill pond tomarow will be in camo boat say hi if you see me




would have said hi but you were all the way on the other side of the pound i think in the green olive drab boat? not sure if that was you any ways i did manage a small bass that went back. and this in this picture a brownie. there was about 4-5 guys next to me with 2 fish for one guy lol's they seem to be being tough this year. by the way it came on minnows just like two days ago... i had that little green ranger two cars back from you.... at the gates by the way if it was you... 

[ame="http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/313rhino/media/oneforthesmoker002_zpse3f2515d.jpg.html"]oneforthesmoker002_zpse3f2515d.jpg Photo by 313rhino | Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Where is the Spring Mill Pond that is mentioned in this thread ? I have found the Proud Lake Access with help of some nice people here. I would like to take my boys there either now or in the future. Any help would be appreciated. PM me if needed. Thanks !


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is my catch from today. a small brown but had good meat on it for smoking. i think it came out awesome look texture every thing any ways just letting it cool some before i eat it. i got to go get some cracker and some smoked cheese. to go with it not sure what Walmart has yet but will find out ...


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

YUM!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

MiMacDaddy said:


> Where is the Spring Mill Pond that is mentioned in this thread ? I have found the Proud Lake Access with help of some nice people here. I would like to take my boys there either now or in the future. Any help would be appreciated. PM me if needed. Thanks !



pm sent


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> YUM!


exactly!


----------

